# Ukraine, Russia, Mongolia. Part 2 - abandoned soviet military bases in mongolia



## dsankt (Apr 9, 2009)

This is part 2, part 1 is here

*Part 9 - Mongolia Day 1* 
Perhaps it was payback for Gengis Khan's occuption of large chunks of Russia back in the day but Russia built a bunch of military and air bases in Mongolia. For months we'd been spying them on google earth, scouring the internet for information on the how, where, why, who and what. Except for a few low-res photos, some clearly shot with a tele from the window of the passing Trans-sib, there was little to go on. Our curiosity well into overdrive we tacked Mongolia onto the tail end of our russian trip, plotted the co-ords of half a dozen of these bases on the Geeps and decided fuck it: We'll pack a tent, cram as much food and water as possible in our packs, then ride out into the desert cameras blazing on cheap korean mountain-bikes. Hi ho fucking silver.




























*Part 10 - Mongolia Day 2*
We napped in the sun outside a hanger on a belly full of noodles, hoiwin and dehydrated Russian beef. This really is the life. Neither qx or I smoke but a lesson quickly learned in Mongolia was one can befriend just about anyone with cigarettes. At less than 1 Euro per pack, it's cheap and effective buying a little bargaining power with the nomads. Accosted by a rough looking guy on his motorbike outside the hangers we softened his mood with a cigarette and intrigued him with our guide book. We got the impression he 'owned' this section and we were infringing on his territory. A rightful land owner or a squatter he had more claim than us so we gave up arguing and offering cigarettes and went on our way.









pic: quantum-x





















pic: quantum-x








*Part 11 - Mongolia Day 3*
What liquor store you ask? To be fair it's not just a liquor store, it's a fucking convenience store, and convenient it surely is... if you happen to be inhabiting an "abandoned" soviet military base in the middle of goddamn Mongolia. To be honest, it was a little surprising. When the guidebook says Mongols are fearless and crazy you'd do well to heed every word. If it also mentions they like their vodka (Chinngis brand naturally) believe that to, because it seemed that WE were buying.





pic: qx













pic: qx













pic: qx











*Part 12 - Mongolia Day 4*
Continuing their earlier form the Mongols have stripped the barracks bare, salvaging everything for a small section they're 'renovating' into permanent dwellings. At the southern end of the base, supported by globs of concrete and skewered by elevated railway tracks is a MIG fighter jet stripped of its internals. As you've likely gleaned there is little but the external structures left at the Choir Base. However compared to that which we encountered on day 1 this was a goldmine. Content with our findings and eager to put the events of the previous night behind us we returned for our bikes.

















pic: qx





pic: qx





*Ozymandias*
_
I met a traveller from an antique land
Who said: Two vast and trunkless legs of stone
Stand in the desert. Near them on the sand,
Half sunk, a shatter'd visage lies, whose frown
And wrinkled lip and sneer of cold command
Tell that its sculptor well those passions read
Which yet survive, stamp'd on these lifeless things,
The hand that mock'd them and the heart that fed.
And on the pedestal these words appear:
"My name is Ozymandias, king of kings:
Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair!"
Nothing beside remains: round the decay
Of that colossal wreck, boundless and bare,
The lone and level sands stretch far away.
_



























We tipped to him our hats, and donated the last of our dehydrated Russian beef, spicy chicken noodles and for luck half a bottle of hoiwin sauce. We drifted into sleep aboard the train dreaming of baguettes, metro tunnels and all things Parisian. After a month on the road through the UK, France, Ukraine, Russia and Mongolia we were starting the long journey home.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 9, 2009)

"O" to be young again Looking at a trip like that sort of leaves you speechless, well done on that.


----------



## cactusmelba (Apr 9, 2009)

wow. 


well done lads, what a trip..

jealous!!


----------



## The_Revolution (Apr 9, 2009)

You are living the dream. 

Brilliant.


----------



## Winchester (Apr 9, 2009)

Inspirational travel journalism Dsankt. Love it.


----------



## King Al (Apr 9, 2009)

Bloody super great excellent awesome  - good stuff guys


----------



## Trinpaul (Apr 9, 2009)

Two things stand out for me

1. It's like stepping back into the land that time forgot.
2. The sheer expanse of nothingness around you when you are standing on the side of the road. 

Truly amazing and what an experience


----------



## smileysal (Apr 9, 2009)

What an awesome place. Love the airbase at choir (or what's left of it) and the remains of the mig on the concrete arch thing.

Excellent pics and an excellent write up.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesomeness dude! Been following all your travels on your website, its fascinating stuff and as ever, written beautifully. Cant wait to see where you end up next


----------



## dsankt (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks all, glad it was enjoyable and put a lil variety into this thing we know as urban exploration.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 13, 2009)

Blimey, this is fantastic! Superb vistas and amazing structures.
Re-bloody-spect, guys...and a million thanks.


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 13, 2009)

Your stuff never fails to impress me mate. Amazing stuff


----------



## Digitographer (Jun 29, 2009)

The quality of those images is amazing. Very nicely captured.


----------

